# wats up everybody, i just joined...holla



## brennan (Jul 8, 2003)

wats going on guys...my name is pete, i'm 21 and and have started lifting hard the past 8 months or so...i always lifted before, but the focus wasnt where it needed to be...but i'm there now...lookin forward to chatting w/ everyone and getting some tips so I can get where i wanna be...thanks


----------



## Arnold (Jul 8, 2003)

Welcome to IM Pete!


----------



## Jodi (Jul 8, 2003)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## Mudge (Jul 8, 2003)

Heya Pete


----------



## brennan (Jul 8, 2003)

Thanks Prince and Jodi! I look forward to posting on IM a lot. I've been reading some of the forums and got very inspired and pumped by everyone's stories and progress. Keep up the good work! And Jodi, ur lookin good in ur pics. Stay focused. Lata!


----------



## brennan (Jul 8, 2003)

Watup Mudge


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 8, 2003)




----------



## brennan (Jul 8, 2003)

watup julie...u from mass too?


----------



## JerrymeMorales (Jul 9, 2003)

Hi, Pete....welcome


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 9, 2003)

Why yes... why yes I am.. A few of us are neighbors here.. Jodi, JB_427 (Sort of), IAB, and a couple others.


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jul 9, 2003)

Hope you learn a lot!  welcome


----------



## ZECH (Jul 9, 2003)

What's up Pete? Welcome!


----------



## brennan (Jul 9, 2003)

WATS UP Jerryme, Bekahleigh, and Dg806...look forward to talkin wit u guys...HOLLA lol


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 9, 2003)

Welcome aboard, Brennan!!  Nice to have another Sox fan among us.


----------



## Shmoo (Jul 9, 2003)

Welcome aboard .


----------



## CHRIS (Jul 10, 2003)

*hey Pete*

i was just wondering what your workout is and how long u workout.


----------



## brennan (Jul 10, 2003)

as of now...i do one body apart a day kinda...mon. legs...tues - chest...wed - back....thurs. - arms...fri - shoulders....wknd off....4-5 exercises per body part....abs 3 days/wk...some form of cardio 3 days/wk...either swimming, running, biking...tryin to do a triathlon at the end of the summer...next week im movin on to gopro's workout tho


----------



## CHRIS (Jul 11, 2003)

SOUNDS LIKE U HAVE A GOOD WORKOUT. I LIKE IT. MAYBE I WILL SWITCH OVER TO THAT WORKOUT....WHAT KIND OF RESULTS HAVE U GOTTEN FROM IT?


----------



## Arnold (Jul 11, 2003)

please post training questions in appropriate forums.

thanks


----------



## CHRIS (Jul 11, 2003)

what is the appropriate question form?


----------



## Var (Jul 11, 2003)

Prince was just saying to post questions about training in the Training Forum.


----------



## Var (Jul 11, 2003)

Oh...and welcome...


----------



## CHRIS (Jul 12, 2003)

OK...


----------

